# Trout



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

who has caught  a spotted sea trout and how big was it???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

Spotted sea trout?

Do you mean a speckled trout? Flat fishin?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> who has caught  a spotted sea trout and how big was it???



Caught one with a silver spoon lure in Cape San Blas FL, from my waverunner.  It was about 16."  I almost fell off.  Not the best thing to fish from.  
Then later I got my line tangled in my reel so the lure fell to the bottom.  I got the backlash fixed and then reeled it in and I caught an ocean catfish.  That was not easy trying to get a really mad, spiny catfish off of my lure while on a waverunner.  But hey, it was fun.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

yea my bad speckled i call it spotted i bet ive got record here


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Caught one with a silver spoon lure in Cape San Blas FL, from my waverunner.  It was about 16."  I almost fell off.  Not the best thing to fish from.
> Then later I got my line tangled in my reel so the lure fell to the bottom.  I got the backlash fixed and then reeled it in and I caught an ocean catfish.  That was not easy trying to get a really mad, spiny catfish off of my lure while on a waverunner.  But hey, it was fun.



well mine was 26 1/2 " 6 1/2 lbs in a river in daytona well flagler co.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> well mine was 26 1/2 " 6 1/2 lbs in a river in daytona well flagler co.



26 3/4" 6 3/4 lbs...

Seriously, I've caught some 28 inchers at Steinhatchee. Didn't weigh 'em. Too big to keep anyway.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> 26 3/4" 6 3/4 lbs...
> 
> Seriously, I've caught some 28 inchers at Steinhatchee. Didn't weigh 'em. Too big to keep anyway.



ahhh you stink i kept mine. the game wardens pulled us over and asked if me and my grandpa caught anything i said well i caught this little ole thing and pulled it out of the cooler and there eyes got big they took my pic with it they called it a gator trout lol. havent been down there ina while but my grandpa says they still carry the pic around and ask about me


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't know about a gator trout, but sand trout don't have a size limit.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Don't know about a gator trout, but sand trout don't have a size limit.



i think gator trout for them means monster trout .


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Don't know about a gator trout, but sand trout don't have a size limit.



have you ever been to carabelle


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 11, 2007)

a good speckled trout is about 20-24" long.  They get bigger, though.  Most of these on the board are specks.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a good speckled trout is about 20-24" long.  They get bigger, though.  Most of these on the board are specks.



yea mine was way!!!!!!! bigger than those


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> have you ever been to carabelle



Been there, but never fished.

Steinhatchee is the norm for us.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

That is what I was catching.  I was in the bay.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Been there, but never fished.
> 
> Steinhatchee is the norm for us.



i have family down there havent been in awhile though its a little town with nothin to do but fish


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> That is what I was catching.  I was in the bay.



in what bay


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> i have family down there havent been in awhile though its a little town with nothin to do but fish



You can always go to the local "juke n puke"...


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2007)

I have caught lots over the years.  Some big some not so.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

Randy said:


> I have caught lots over the years.  Some big some not so.



yea big ones are not easy to get


----------



## Jranger (Dec 11, 2007)

I never had any specks, but I have released a few browns that were impressive...


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've caught a few down in Panama City Beach while trolling.  They were around 15" from what I remember...it was several years ago.


----------



## FishFanatic (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> well mine was 26 1/2 " 6 1/2 lbs in a river in daytona well flagler co.



There are alot of big trout down there in the Indian river area.   That's the place to go if you want to hang in to one like you caught.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 11, 2007)

Catch many Gator trout in Mosquito lagoon……last big one I caught was around 23”-24” or so….last trip hooked a 13lb red


----------



## DDD (Dec 11, 2007)

Back in the day '85 or '86 I caught a 7 1/2 lbs. sea trout in Steinhatchee, FL on live shrimp.

This of course was when those trout would run up the river in the coldest of temperatures and we would go home with 400 sea trout in the cooler and have some fine 60-70 people fish fries.  Oh those were the days.  Most people did not even know where Steinhatchee, FL was, but my grandfather had fished there since the '60's.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 11, 2007)

I caught my biggest one a few years back in Steinhatchee FLA. It was almost 25inches long. Not sure of the weight. I had a reproduction made and still ate him for supper... I caught him on a salt water assassin.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Been there, but never fished.
> 
> Steinhatchee is the norm for us.



I fish out of Steinhatchee every chance I get, usally 2-3 times a month. The trout bite is slow now, however we have been slaying the grouper offshore.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't get mad boys, and Gal..... But the last trout I caught we rigged up for bait to catch a King with


----------



## capt stan (Dec 11, 2007)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> I caught my biggest one a few years back in Steinhatchee FLA. It was almost 25inches long. Not sure of the weight. I had a reproduction made and still ate him for supper... I caught him on a salt water assassin.




Nice mount!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> ahhh you stink i kept mine. the game wardens pulled us over and asked if me and my grandpa caught anything i said well i caught this little ole thing and pulled it out of the cooler and there eyes got big they took my pic with it they called it a gator trout lol. havent been down there ina while but my grandpa says they still carry the pic around and ask about me



You can keep one that size in Florida.  And that is a big Spotted Sea Trout aka speckled trout.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 11, 2007)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I fish out of Steinhatchee every chance I get, usally 2-3 times a month. The trout bite is slow now, however we have been slaying the grouper offshore.



Friend of mine caught a limit off  grouper off the rock pile a week ago, but the trout weren't doing anything.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 11, 2007)

capt stan said:


> Don't get mad boys, and Gal..... But the last trout I caught we rigged up for bait to catch a King with



What the.....


----------



## SkyHigh (Dec 11, 2007)

Daisy Duke, what you know about Carabelle? My family has two houses in carabelle? I take my boat down there and fish the flats every chance I get. I love that area. Have caught some good supper down there!!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2007)

My biggest is 6 1/2 lbs ,from a creek on Cumberland Island.We passed a local on the way back to the camp site that about fell of his 4 wheeler when he saw our stringer.A 6 1/2 lber,a 5 lber,a 3 lber,and a couple of 2 lbers.Here's a little one from Jacksonville,last July.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine.  Hope this turns out, I lost the pictures on my computer so I had to scan them.  Both were caught and released.






There we go...a little blurry but oh well.  Not sure how much they weighed. I didn't have my Boga grip on the boat both times .  I caught them both within a week of each other.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2007)

Jason, now thats a "gator" trout.  I've been flat fishing for over 25 years, never have broke 8lbs. on trout, but have caught some 20-30 lb. reds.  Been kind of slow here the last couple of years, seems like everybody is flats fishing now. I've fished Panama City, Ecofina, Steinhatchee, Suwanee, Keaton Bch, Spring Warrior, Indian River, and 1 almost fatal trip off Savannah.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 12, 2007)

Not as big as the ones posted so far, but I caught about 6 this size and 20 over 16" in a matter of 45min at a spot I have in Charleston, SC.  I used to catch some monsters in the surf of SGI back when I was younger.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 12, 2007)

SADDADDY said:


> Catch many Gator trout in Mosquito lagoon……last big one I caught was around 23”-24” or so….last trip hooked a 13lb red



Excelent Place to fish ....
many Big Reds and Gator trout in them waters
I know that place well


----------



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice one Acurasquirrel!  Both of mine were caught right out my back door in the mosquito lagoon.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 12, 2007)

I fish Steinhatchee mostly for seatrout, quantity and quality fish.  Its not hard to catch 60-100 per day.  Most you will throw back but getting limits aren't a problem.  I normally take one a day over 20" and then keep a limit between 15"-20".  It's not uncommon to catch them 25-26"  long.  Also, the redfishing can be very good.


----------



## grim (Dec 12, 2007)

Catching trout is usually just a bonus when the reds arent biting.


----------



## Whitetail21 (Dec 12, 2007)

i live in Titusville, right by the mosquito lagoon and indian river. these are two of the best places i know of to catch trout, let alone reds...we pull some good ones out of here alott


----------



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is another one my buddy caught.  Beautiful fish...great background too!


----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 12, 2007)

we go to the florida several times a year and fish for speckle trout, love those critters!...tasty too!....going back in may.....the biggest I've ever caught was 26 inches long....caught several like that.


----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 12, 2007)

kentuckychuck said:


> I fish Steinhatchee mostly for seatrout, quantity and quality fish.  Its not hard to catch 60-100 per day.  Most you will throw back but getting limits aren't a problem.  I normally take one a day over 20" and then keep a limit between 15"-20".  It's not uncommon to catch them 25-26"  long.  Also, the redfishing can be very good.



we fish out of Shell point....close


----------



## twtabb (Dec 12, 2007)

*Econfina*

This one is from the Econfina this past spring.
I have heard the trout have been slow. What is all the warm weather doing to them? I bet it has been nice down there the past few days.


----------



## snatch-n-reel (Dec 14, 2007)

This one I caught in Taylor county fl. last month. 
It was 26"





[/IMG]


----------



## SBG (Dec 14, 2007)

I've caught a few thousand...biggest was 32", probably around 11 pounds. It was a fat fall fish caught on a Johnny Ratl'r.


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't remember the biggest one, just the days they bite well.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Dec 17, 2007)

I knew Stan was going to say he used one for bait, They are good bait. Heres mmy biggest bad pic took with a phone but you can kindof see him. Caught at Jeykll Island GA


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I ain't never fished for them in Fl. But, I do know that coastal Georgia has as fine a Trout fishery as any other state. I have had several day's of trout fishing that people would die to have. Rattle traps at night will get you as big a trout as you want to catch.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Jan 14, 2008)

Daisey, I could help but notice how easy on the eye's you are. If ya every down in SouthEast Georgia I'll take ya fish'in. Might even by you something to eat.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 14, 2008)

easy killer she ain't all she's cracked up to be ....


op2:


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 14, 2008)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> Daisey, I could help but notice how easy on the eye's you are. If ya every down in SouthEast Georgia I'll take ya fish'in. Might even by you something to eat.





Nugefan said:


> easy killer she ain't all she's cracked up to be ....
> 
> 
> op2:


----------



## asimm85 (Jan 14, 2008)

always go to steinhatchee every march, april, and may. fishing is always great. limit about every time. biggest trout was 28 1/2 inches.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw a trout in a magazine yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I saw a trout in a magazine yesterday.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## crackerdave (Jun 12, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> who has caught  a spotted sea trout and how big was it???



1,509 inquiring minds wanna KNOW!!


----------



## 10point (Jun 13, 2008)

*gator trout*

caught this one couple months ago in the mosquito lagoon.


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 13, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## one_shot (Jul 1, 2008)

Daisy, have you got a picture of you and your trout.? I would like to see it. the biggest I've caught was 24" , but I eat it!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a great day last year at Steinhatchee and caught four  bigger ones.  It was our third day of fishin and I'd already beeen smoked for two days by my two buddies. Day three was sweet redemption 
Here's two.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 1, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Had a great day last year at Steinhatchee and caught four  bigger ones.  It was our third day of fishin and I'd already beeen smoked for two days by my two buddies. Day three was sweet redemption
> Here's two.




Why are your arms sticking straight out in that picture


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 1, 2008)

Eric,,,these could have been yours


----------

